# KAOHSIUNG | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Source: https://www.archdaily.com/892518/wo...-center-by-mecanoo-nears-completion-in-taiwan

*World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo Nears Completion in Taiwan *

12:15 - 13 April, 2018 by Niall Patrick Walsh 


Taiwan has announced the scheduled October 2018 opening of the Mecanoo-designed National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts, also named “Weiwuying.” The Mecanoo scheme incorporates five state-of-the-art performance spaces under a single roof which, at 35 acres (141,000 square meters), stands as the world’s largest performing arts center under one roof.

Set across a 116-acre (470,000-square-meter) subtropical park in the southern Taiwanese city of Kaohsiung, the scheme will occupy a former military training base, symbolizing the city’s transition from a major international harbor into a rich, diverse, cultural hub, connecting local and international artistic talent.


When open, the scheme will host performances by the world’s top artists, including the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, in a variety of performance spaces. A 2,260-seat Opera House with a “proscenium” arch design will be equipped with the latest stage technology. A 2,000-seat Concert Hall in “vineyard style,” with seats surrounding the performance stage at all sides, will feature a 9,085-pipe organ, the largest ever built in Asia.


The scheme is also complete with smaller performance spaces, comprising a flexible 1000-1200 seat Playhouse, 470-seat Recital Hall. Connecting the building with the surrounding park, an outdoor performance space will host audiences of up to 20,000 people.



_*Weiwuying is one of Mecanoo’s most ambitious buildings and embodies all the key elements of our philosophy. Inspired by the beauty of the local Banyan trees with their iconic canopies of leaves, the vast, undulating structure is composed of a unique skin and roof under which generous free spaces can flow. We have aimed to deliver a flagship cultural destination for Taiwan, a beacon to attract performers and audiences from around the world.

-Francine Houben, Founding Architect, Mecanoo*_



*Mecanoo's National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*







ArchDaily

Weiwuying incorporates five separate state-of-the-art performance spaces, covering a surface area of 35 acres (141,000 sqm) and is set in the spectacular 116-acre (470,000 sqm) subtropical park in the heart of Kaohsiung, making it the world’s largest performing arts center under one roof.


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://hypebeast.com/2018/4/mecanoo-taiwan-national-kaohsiung-center-for-the-arts

*Mecanoo Designed the World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center*

*Taiwan will host the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra to celebrate.*

By Jake Silbert/Apr 14, 2018/Design




























Netherlands-based design firm Mecanoo was tapped by Taiwan to construct a new performance center in a space formally occupied by a military training base; the resulting build was dubbed the National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts, known as “Weiwuying” for short. It stretches across 35 acres and hosts five distinct performance spaces. Venues like an opera house and concert hall offer over 2000 seats and the latest in stage technology, while smaller spaces include a 470-seat Recital Hall. Connecting the structure with the surrounding park is an outdoors performance spot, able to host up to 20,000 people.

The National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts is expected to open in *October 2018*, with performances from world-class acts like the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra to follow. Check out aerial drone footage of the in-progress build below.

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Weiwuying National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts 衛武營國家藝術文化中心
by EddieLin617, on Flickr










#衛武營藝文中心 by Li Ricky, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

Source: http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2017/11/18/2003682490

*Weiwuying arts center to open with spectacular show*
Sat, Nov 18, 2017
By Diane Baker / Staff reporter










An image from the The First Seeds 3D video and light show that is to be performed at the Weiwuying Center for the Arts in Kaohsiung from Wednesday to Sunday next week is pictured in a handout from Wonders of Art International.Nov 18, 2017
Photo Courtesy of Wonders of Art International




The National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts is to mark the long-awaited completion of the Weiwuying Center for the Arts (衛武營藝術文化中心) with a five-night outdoor performance extravaganza that starts on Wednesday next week.

Construction of the Weiwuying Center, designed by Dutch architect Francine Houben, was finished four years ago, but the interior work was only recently finished.

The Preparatory Office for the Weiwuying Center for the Arts commissioned Taipei-based Wonders of Art International to create a production to celebrate, and the result is The First Seeds, an interactive light sculpture show that combines 3D video mapping projections with live performances and music.

Serina Chen (陳琪), director of Wonders of Art and the Image in Motion Theater Company, which created the multimedia, immersive Window of the City show for the 2010 Shanghai World Expo, on Thursday told a news conference in Taipei that The First Seeds will use 18 projectors to project video onto the exterior of the theater complex that faces the southern lawn of Weiwuying Metropolitan Park (衛武營都會公園).

The projections are to cover an area that is 223m wide and 39m high and includes the open-air theater in the building’s roof, said Chen, who is also the director of The First Seeds.

The show will tell the history of the Weiwuying Center, which is in an area that served as a military base during the Japanese colonial era and then became a camp for the Eighth Army in the 1950s.

Years of debate over what to do with the site followed the decommissioning of the camp in 1979, before the government in 2003 decided to turn the 47 hectares into a national performance center and a park.

The Kaohsiung City Government in 2006 launched an international architectural competition to select a designer and developer, which was won by Houben’s Mecanoo architects the following year.

Houben’s design was inspired by the banyan trees on the site and Chen said the performance is subtitled Under the Banyan Trees, as the video projections begin with the flourishing of a single tree that grows into a forest.

The show pays tribute to Kaohsiung’s maritime history, as well as its development into an industrial center and its hope to become a major performance and cultural center, hence the “seed” imagery, Chen said.

The Kaohsiung Children’s Choir, dancer Chang Ya-ting (張雅婷) and 50 other performers are to take part in the show.

There will be three performances of The First Seeds each night, at 7pm, 8pm and 9pm, as well as an interactive art installation created by young artists and students from around Kaohsiung from 5pm to 6:30pm.

While the performances are free, tickets are required to enter the installation area and will be available from information desks set up on the sides of the outdoor theater area.


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3383107

*Wei-Wu-Ying Center for the Arts in southern Taiwan shows off grandest pipe organ in Asia*

*The Wei-Wu-Ying Center for the Arts in Kaohisung City, which is slated to open in October, on Wednesday showed off a German-made pipe organ in the Concert Hall, reportedly the grandest such instrument in Asia*


By George Liao,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/03/14 21:37










The Wei-Wu-Ying Center for the Arts in Kaohisung City, which is slated to open in October, on Wednesday showed off a German-made pipe organ in the Concert Hall, reportedly the grandest such instrument in Asia.

Minister of Culture Cheng Li-chiun (鄭麗君) and Kaohsiung Chen Chu (陳菊) made an inspection tour around the center, which has an area of 10 hectares and consists of four indoors venues: Opera House, Concert Hall, Playhouse, Recital Hall and an open-air theater. Other amenities include outdoor plaza, restaurants, gift shops, multi-purpose room, rooftop observatory and parking space, etc.

The Concert Hall is in vineyard style and houses 2,000 seats, according to an introduction on the Wei-Wu-Ying Center for the Arts website. With the seating on all sides of the concert platform, audience members are positioned in close proximity to artists and able to experience intimate performances, the introduction said.

The acoustic canopy from the ceiling is adjustable so the hall can adapt for different musical performances, using different heights and angles to achieve excellent quality of sound, according to the introduction. During Wednesday’s inspection, a quartet performed in the concert hall with the acoustic canopy lowered, which reportedly had achieved a sound effect like music coming out of headsets. 

The pipe organ in the Concert Hall is manufactured by eminent German organ builder Johannes Klais Orgelbau, and the instrument reportedly cost NT$120 million to build. With 9,194 pipes, this pipe organ is reportedly the grandest organ in Asia.









The Johannes Klais Orgelbau built pipe organ (photo by CNA)


Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*CONGRATS !!!* :cheers1:

*FYI, this thread is not following the SCC Naming Thread !!!* hno:

Mods, please change the thread title as follows: *THANKS!!!*

*From: KAOHSIUNG | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo*

*To: KAOHSIUNG | Wei-Wu-Ying Center [oth]*


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Stunning!!


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3523797

*Taiwan’s Kaohsiung Center for the Arts touted as new cultural attraction in Asia*


By Huang Tzu-ti,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/09/06 14:24











Weiwuying, the largest world-class performance venue in Southern Taiwan, is slated for inauguration on October 13, following 15 years of construction at a cost of over NT$10.7 billion, reported CNA.

Ever since its conception in 2003, Weiwuying has been entrusted with the task of transforming Kaohsiung from an industrial harbor city to a hub of vibrant cultural activity and allowing it to emerge as a new cultural attraction in Asia, remarked Minister of Culture Cheng Li-chiun (鄭麗君).​

Located along the East-West line of the Kaohsiung Metro, Weiwuying connects Pier-2 Art Center, Maritime Cultural & Popular Music Center, Kaohsiung Cultural Center, and Dadong Arts Center to form a dynamic corridor of arts, Hsu added.

Designed by Dutch architect Francine Houben, Weiwuying incorporates the elements of ocean and banyan trees. The 141,000 square meter complex houses a 2,250-seat opera hall and 2,000-seat concert hall, reported Wallpaper.









Minister of Culture Cheng Li-chiun (left) and Chairman of National Performing Arts Center Ju Tzong-ching (Photo by Ministry of Culture)

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo*


*Sound Test*
































FB七九町-高雄都運輸通

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo*

Source: https://www.npac-weiwuying.org/blogs/5b14aa1e0c8f810005b93946?lang=en

*Weiwuying Grand Opening on October 13*


2018 marks the opening year of Weiwuying. The Center, transformed from a former military training base, is ready to demonstrate its impeccable art force to the world. At Weiwuying Grand Opening Season, it will present a dynamic program including music, theater and the beloved annual event Circus Platform as well as biennale event Taiwan Dance Platform. Paradise Interrupted, Weiwuying’s first international co-commissioned opera with Lincoln center Festival, Spoleto Festival USA, and Singapore International Festival of Arts will make its debut at the new venue. The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra under Gustavo Dudamel, who conducts in Taiwan for the first time, Mariss Jansons and Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks and the renowned organist Iveta Apkalna will be among the first artists to perform at Weiwuying’s vineyard style concert hall. 

Program tickets is now on sale at Arts Ticket.










Source:https://www.npac-weiwuying.org/blogs/5afd2392a3c8ad000774f562?lang=en

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo
*

*performance test*

以下圖片來自參訪及內部人員
之前戲劇院進行的內部試演



































































































iodoquinol, taiwan city forum

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo*






Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo*















































































































FB高雄好過日

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | World's Largest Single-Roof Performing Arts Center by Mecanoo*

*National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*

Source: https://travel.ettoday.net/article/1234404.htm














































Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...rgest-performing-arts-center-world-180968833/


*Taiwan Is Now Home to the World’s Largest Performing Arts Center*
*
The National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts encompasses five performance centers and spans 1.5 million square feet*









The National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Mecanoo Architects)

By Julissa Treviño
SMITHSONIAN.COM

Taiwan officially holds bragging rights for the largest performing arts center under one room.

The sprawling 1.5-million-square-foot National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts, designed by Dutch firm Mecanoo Architects, was recently completed in the southern port city of Kaohsiung, Nick Mafi reports for Architectural Digest.

Slated for an October opening, the futuristic-looking mega space, called “Weiwuying” for short, incorporates five performing spaces— including a 2,260-seat opera house, 2,000-seat concert hall (boasting a 9,085-pipe organ) and a 470-seat recital hall. The venue will also include an outdoor performance space capable of seating up to 20,000 people.

“Weiwuying is one of the most beautiful, iconic and best-equipped performing arts centres in the world,” as the new center’s executive and artistic director Chien Wen-Pin puts it in a press release.

The ambitious project has been in the works since 2006 and construction on the center has cost an estimated $221 million. But the endeavor does make a statement about Taiwain’s commitment to the arts. “The creative industries are extraordinarily lively in Taiwan,” Wen-Pin says. “Once our doors are officially open, the center will become an exciting springboard from which talent can soar.”

Weiwuying is situated within a 116-acre subtropical park in the heart of Kaohsiung, where a military training base once stood. The park, and the area’s subtropical climate, was actually taken into account in the design of the center. As Francine Houben of Mecanoo Architects explains in a press release, the team used local Banyan trees as inspiration to let air flow freely inside Weiwuying in the fittingly named Banyan Plaza. According to Mecanoo’s website, the plaza is located just under the roof of the building, and it is intended to serve as a community space, open to the public day and night.

One of the first performances already locked in for the center will be the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra under conductor Gustavo Dudamel. But if you miss them the first time around, don’t worry. They’ll surely be “Bach.”



Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2018/09/17/performing-arts-centre-taiwan/

*Lonely Planet: The world’s largest performing arts centre under one roof is set to open in Taiwan*

ANDREA SMITH
Lonely Planet Writer
18 SEPTEMBER 2018

The world’s largest performing arts centre under one roof is set to open in Taiwan on October 13, and up to 50,000 people are expected to attend the grand opening concert and party. The National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying) will have five performance spaces, including a 2236-seat opera house, a 1981-seat concert hall, a 1210-seat playhouse, a 434-seat recital hall and an outdoor theatre.









The world’s largest performing arts centre under one roof is set to open in Taiwan on 13 October. Image: Iwan Baan


It’s Taiwan’s most significant cultural investment in a generation, and the centre covers a surface area of 35 acres and is set in the spectacular 116-acre subtropical park in the heart of Kaohsiung. Conductor and Weiwuying’s artistic director and conductor, Chien Wen-Pin, will inaugurate the concert hall and Asia’s largest pipe organ in a programme of Beethoven, Liszt and Taiwanese composers, featuring the National Taiwan Symphony Orchestra as well as ensembles and soloists from Taiwan and abroad.










Paradise Interrupted is part of the inaugural season at the National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts in Taiwan. Image: Julia Lynn Photography


Designed by Dutch architects, Mecanoo, the architecture of the centre is inspired by the sinuous canopy created by clusters of banyan trees commonly found in the region. The outdoor ‘Arts for the People’ party will incorporate aboriginal dance, traditional theatre, opera, music, puppetry and street culture. “Something that overseas visitors to Weiwuying will encounter is the passion for theatre, dance, spectacle and music that is everywhere in Taiwan,” says Chien Wen-Pin. “Weiwuying, with its extraordinary facilities, gives us the opportunity to experiment – to be bold and innovative, and to try [something] different.”










The new centre, Weiwuying, occupies a site that was formerly a military training base in Taiwan. Image: Iwan Baan


Kaohsiung is located in the south of Taiwan, and the new centre occupies a site that was formerly a military training base, symbolising the developing outlook for the city of Kaohsiung and Taiwan, It’s mission is to connect local and global talent through arts and culture. Details of its inaugural season programme can be found on its website here.

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*World's Largest Performing Arts Center:

National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*
































































FB高雄點

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*World's Largest Performing Arts Center:

National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*




Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3549408


*Free performances scheduled for opening of Taiwan’s National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts on Oct 13*


*Taiwan’s National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying) will be officially open to the public on Saturday, Oct 13 with multiple activities, including a performance event called “Arts for the People- The Grand Opening” in the evening*

By George Liao,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/10/10 20:54










(Taiwan News)--Taiwan’s National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying) will be officially open to the public on Saturday, Oct 13 with multiple activities, including a performance event called “Arts for the People- The Grand Opening” in the evening, according to the center’s news releases.

“The world’s largest single roof performing arts center celebrates its grand opening with a memorable performing arts extravaganza with origins from Taiwan’s aboriginal dance, traditional theater, opera, street culture, music, puppetry and dazzling technology art,” the release says. “This is the party of the year that you will not want to miss.”

To be staged at the Outdoor Theater, “Arts for the People- The Grand Opening” will feature various performances by Europe’s phase7 performing.arts Berlin and domestic performing teams to “activate multiple senses,” according to the release.

“Designed by Dutch architect Francine Houben, National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying) spans 9.9 hectares and sits in the northeast corner of a vast lush park,” an introduction on the center’s website says. “Transformed from a military training base to an arts and culture center of the future, Weiwuying continues its heritage of talent fostering and civil service."

In addition, “you are invited to stroll around the open commercial space, occupying roughly 500+ pings and attracting seven shops, including Milieu Tea House and Perfume Dance restaurant on the first floor as well as Fun Stage Corner, Stage5 Bistro, I-pin Cheese Cake, Jiu Zhen Nan Taiwan Pastry, and X Simtree Café on the third floor,” the news release said. 

*How to get there:*

*By Metro：*

Take the Orange line to the Weiwuying Station (010). Get off the train and then go to Exit 6. The Center is in your right from the exit.

*By Bus：*

Take a bus and get off at the stop “National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts(Weiwuying)”: Bus lines - 52, 70

Or take a bus that stops at the Jianjun Station: Bus lines – 50, 53A/53B, 88, 248, Orange 7A/Orange 7B/Orange 8/Orange 10/Orange 11, Red 21, 8001










(photo taken from the center's website)

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*World's Largest Performing Arts Center:

National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*


Janet瘋衛武營






Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3551716

*Taiwan President opens world’s largest single-roof performing arts center in Kaohsiung*

*Weiwuying stands on the site of a former military camp*

By Matthew Strong,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/10/13 19:11










(Taiwan News) - President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) on Saturday inaugurated the National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts, also known as Weiwuying (衛武營) after the military base that used to stand in the same location, describing the act as the ending of “spatial Martial Law.”

The sleek wave-shaped 3.3-hectare building, designed by Francine Houben of the Netherlands, is the world’s largest single-roof performing arts center, the Central News Agency reported.

As Weiwuying is the first national theater to be located in Southern Taiwan, its opening also symbolized the advent of equal cultural rights, Tsai said, who praised activists for demanding 20 years ago that the military space be turned into a cultural center.

The complex actually also includes a 2,236-seat Opera House, a 1,981-seat Concert Hall, a 1,210-seat Playhouse, a 434-seat Recital Hall, and an outdoor theater. Weiwuying’s artistic director is conductor Chien Wen-pin (簡文彬).

The center was 15 years in the making, spanning the administrations of three presidents, Tsai pointed out. The building only occupies one third of a 9.9-hectare culture park.

The official opening Saturday afternoon was followed by an event under the motto “Arts for the People,” the beginning of a 10-week program featuring shows, workshops, performances and lectures, CNA reported.

The president praised Kaohsiung for having transformed itself from a center of heavy industry to a center of the arts for Southern Taiwan.

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*World's Largest Performing Arts Center : National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*




























a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Taiwan's 'Turandot' biggest performance of the year | Taiwan News

*Taiwan's 'Turandot' biggest performance of the year*

*Organizers claim opera is 'world's largest public indoor theater performance' since COVID-19 pandemic began*

By Lyla Liu, Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2020/08/29 11:04











A performance of Puccini's opera "Turandot" by the National Kaohsiung Weiwuying (衛武營) Center for the Arts, on Friday night (Aug. 28) was the "world's largest 'full seat' public indoor theater performance" since the COVID-19 pandemic started in January, according to organizers.

In addition to selling 3,722 tickets for two performances, "Turandot" attracted 50,000 worldwide viewers for an online broadcast.

Taiwan's Ministry of Culture claimed Puccini’s opera “Turandot” was the world’s largest public performance in a theater since the start of the COVID-19 pandemic. Culture Minister Lee Yung-te (李永得) was present at the premiere.

A Weiwuying spokesperson said Taiwan's successful epidemic prevention strategy and overcoming production difficulties meant the performance could go ahead. "It was able to mobilize more than 350 performers and is the world's largest 'full seat' (without social distancing measures) public indoor performance in theaters" so far this year.









National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Ministry of Culture photo)


The opera is a co-production between Weiwuying and Germany's Deutsche Oper am Rhein. It is directed by poet Li Huan-hsiung (黎煥雄), while the conductor is Chien Wen-pin (簡文彬), who was previously at the National Symphony Orchestra.

More than 350 singers and musicians are taking part in the show. The Ministry of Culture said 3,722 tickets for two performances (Friday and Saturday) immediately sold out, hence the art center decided to broadcast the show online on Weiwuying's YouTube channel.

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A former military facility turned into an interesting cultural space :









































































More on my website : Kaohsiung Photo Gallery - Weiwuying


----------

